# winter camping trip practice survival



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I wanted to share my experience with everyone. Last week on Wednesday my brother ,my faience and I backpacked 2 miles into a secluded private area to practice winter survival. My brother and I winter camp every year but this was my faience's first trip. We take very little food to practice living off the land. 5 days in southern Missouri in winter is not easy but we were able to do fine. The lowest temp we saw this trip was 18 degree,s. I use a heavy canvas for shelter. My bad experience was on Saturday night about 2200. When my finance got sick and nausea she lost her dinner. We were to far to really hick out at night. She really didn't want to quite anyways but it was a long night trying to keep her warm and comfortable. My lesson is I need more knowledge on medicanal plants. Otherwise it was a fine trip for us. My younger brother however had a bad first night. He decided on the trip in to make a bow to hunt. He was able to find all the things he needed to do this. We found a camping spot and set up camp. He spent the rest of the day working on a flint arrow head. All day long the smoke from our fire was blowing into his shelter. He moved his shelter further away from the fire. Now fast Forward to 2000hrs the temp started droping and he realized the need for fire a lot closer than 12 feet. Hey also had brought a old sleeping bag. It turns out it was a kids bag and would not zip around him. It was a tough experience for him. But he knew better. He did tough it out and get by but this trip was a very good reminder that its not always easy to survive winter.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Rough trip! 

But y'all (and even us) learned a bit!!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been camping every winter since 1999 and every year I discover something new. Sometimes its equipment I thought I needed but don't. Sometimes its things I wish I had. But most of the time now its just wishing I knew more. I forgot to mention another bad experience. Thursday evening I was walking across a tree, that had fallen across the creek. I slipped and fell into the water. I wasn't hurt "well except my pride". I was able to get dry, and warm right away. But I had taken my gun cleaning kit out in place of a few extra MRE's. Lucky my brother still had a way to clean my wet rifle and side arm.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

md1911 said:


> I was able to get dry, and warm right away..


That was fortunate - I have been wet and cold and could NOT get warm and dry right away before - - that SUCKS. How did you do it?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was only about a quarter mile from camp. I jogged back. Striped and wrapped a wool blanket around myself. My finance dried my clothes over the fire. We made hot coffee and I ate the rabbit I shot.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

The cold will beat the snot outta ya. Remember the 6 Ps
Piss poor planning prevents perfect performance.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Poppop I agree with you on the 6 p,s . However its always good to practice. I learned in the military that you perform like you practice. I mistake or oversight on a 4 day camping trip is always better than the same mistake or oversight. When you can't go home or get help. We camp every winter living off the land. Also we camp in the summer the same way. Pryor planning is good. If you test your plan.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

md1911 said:


> Poppop I agree with you on the 6 p,s . However its always good to practice. I learned in the military that you perform like you practice. I mistake or oversight on a 4 day camping trip is always better than the same mistake or oversight. When you can't go home or get help. We camp every winter living off the land. Also we camp in the summer the same way. Pryor planning is good. If you test your plan.


Kudos for getting out there and testing your plan. I am sure that while in the military you were also taught about a gear check. Helps out with issues such as the sleeping bag for your brother. Good report, Keep it up.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

poppop that's another good point about equipment checks. For the past 12 years I have been doing equipment checks on his gear with him. I check mine beforehand also. That being said he is a grown man and. He assured me he was ready to go. I guarantee he will not make the mistake of bringing a bag that's too small again.


----------



## td923 (Jan 22, 2014)

That waa a camping trip i will never forget an cant wait for the coming winter to do it again but you can bet i will be better prepared for our next time out


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I applaud you for doing it now before you have to be out there for real in dire straights. I have to admit it has been a while since we camped in really cold wet weather. I had to chastise myself for getting on the case of the folks in the NE USA. We as a family have become very complacent about checking out just how really prepared we are. 

Today I had to go shopping for a new enclosed trailer. Our old one was on the road with me when I realized it was really over the hill. I had just done a complete overhaul of our travel trailer in the Fall. I had neglected our enclosed one. In a pinch I have used my enclosed trailer for both hauling and living space on trips. If we had to go out in the cold right now our bags are about the only thing I can truly say is up to speed for sure. GB


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

You learn from your mistakes, he was schooled.

Thanks for the thread, good stuff.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I encourage every one to grave their gear and test their preparedness. Don't plan on the weather being nice. Take just whats in your BOB /GHB whatever you call it and test yourself. Its a eye opening experience. If your bag is supposed to be a 3 day bag stay out for 3 days. In my opinion unless you actually try it you are just asking to fail in a disaster.


----------

